# Hillary's Clevage Stirs Debate



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

WASHINGTON (AFP) - In Washington, where professional women's style statements are pointedly conservative, Hillary Clinton's cleavage has suddenly burst into one of the hottest topics of the Democratic presidential race.

The normally very conservative dresser's slightly low neckline during a July 18 campaign debate on education mostly went unremarked at first, until Washington Post fashion writer Robin Givhan took notice and branded it a "small acknowledgment of sexuality and femininity."
"There was cleavage on display Wednesday afternoon," the Pulitzer Prize-winning Givhan wrote.
"It belonged to Senator Hillary Clinton."
Clinton wore "a rose-colored blazer over a black top. The neckline sat low on her chest and had a subtle V-shape. The cleavage registered after only a quick glance," she wrote.
"There wasn't an unseemly amount of cleavage showing, but there it was. Undeniable ... It was startling to see that small acknowledgment of sexuality and femininity peeking out of the conservative -- aesthetically speaking -- environment of Congress."
The focus on Clinton's bosom rather than her national security policy drew an explosion of "thousands of angry letters and calls" from readers, mostly women, the newspaper's ombudsman later wrote.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

NO PICTURES ....PLEASE, I dont wanna go blind


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

how about side by side Hillary and Monica?

If anyone can do it, Harry can.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Hillary's Bust





FUGLY








The presidential hopeful revealed a changing fashion sense in the Senate. (From Web)


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm getting ill just thinking about it.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Wolfman said:


> Talk about a shrivel factor...


hahahahahahaha oh jeez....i'm like crying...that was hysterical!


----------



## brk120 (Mar 10, 2005)

I think I see a third nipple


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

She should have tried this years ago - mighta kept her man home.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

She need donations for cankle surgery, not flappy boob surgery.

The BIGGEST mistake that she could make now is to run for prez.
Think if it, Bill back at the Whitehouse, nothing to do, all those fatty interns....

He'll have cigar holders lined up all over the White house, legs spread blue dresses on.


----------

